# Best options (if any) for making Beretta 92FS Inox - 9mm more accurate



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I am seeking your recommendations/advice on the best options for getting better accuracy from my Beretta 92FS Inox - 9mm pistol.

I also have a Springfield XD(m) 9mm pistol which has had a competition trigger job done on it and I can group very well when shooting with that gun at 10 yards (I am not one of those persons that "claim" that I can get a handgun firearm to shoot accurately at 25 and even at an unbelievable 50 yards). And I say all of that to indicate that I can shoot a handgun accurately at 10 yards if the gun is capable of doing it.

And yes, I know that the XDm and the 92FS are not exactly the same gun. But this 92 is a great looking and functioning pistol and I want more accuracy from the 92 if possible, the question is the best way to go about getting a good bit more accuracy out of this gun. 

Or is it possible that with the looooooooong pre-travel/takeup of the trigger on these Beretta 92 type guns (which according to my understanding can NOT be eliminated or greatly reduced like I had Springfield do on my XDm), that I am just beating a dead horse, in that, with this long trigger pre-travel, that there is just no way that the 92 is ever going to be capable of being in the same sort of accuracy class as the XDm pistols ?

I have replaced the plastic guide rod with a Wolf steel guide rod. I have replaced the hammer spring to make the trigger pull a bit better/lighter but these things have not really made any noticable accuracy difference.

So other than sending the gun back to Beretta or some other gun company to have them to do a complete revamping of the gun, what steps (and in what order) should I consider for improving its accuracy ?

Things I have considered.

1) Getting a KKM or some other brand of drop-in match barrel to replace the stock barrel.

2) Getting a KKM or some other brand of non-drop-in match barrel and send it to a professional gunsmith to have the barrel properly fitted to the gun.

3) Having a guy that refers to himself as WAL on the Internet, make and fit a front bushing for the barrel to tighten up the fit between the front of the barrel and the slide opening.

Sorry for rambling.

Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dave Olhasso can tune up your gun. On the trigger job - he will most likely put in a D or competition hammer spring - which you have already done (the D spring - the competition one is a little lighter). He will likely polish some parts to msooth things out - but considering you already changed the spring, I am nots ure if this is worth it. 

There is an Italian Beretta parts website that people on the Beretta Forum sometimes order from. Shipping is expensive - but they make an adjustible trigger. It will help eliminate the over travel. But, nothing can be done about the length of pull, because that is the design. The trigger bar will always have to move that certain distance to move the parts and drop the hammers. 

DA/SA guns with an external hammer are not like striker fired guns. On the striker fired polymer guns, its a whole lot different, and it's easy to change out triggers and springs and such to make trigger pull lengths shorter. Elimination of over-travel and the pull weight are usually the most you can modify on a external hammer DA/SA gun.

That conical bushing that WAL sells is the other thing you could do to accurize it.

Finally - I want to say it is Novak that will offer a really cool package for the Beretta - but it ain't cheap. I think they change the barrel, make a bushing and do some slide to frame tightening. But the package is probably as much or more than the cost of the gun (I cannot remember the cost - its been months since I looked at it)


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> That conical bushing that WAL sells is the other thing you could do to accurize it.
> 
> Finally - I want to say it is Novak that will offer a really cool package for the Beretta - but it ain't cheap. I think they change the barrel, make a bushing and do some slide to frame tightening. But the package is probably as much or more than the cost of the gun (I cannot remember the cost - its been months since I looked at it)


Can you point me in the direction to finding some info the Novak package ?

P.S. - Also, I forgot to mention that when I asked the owner of KKM barrels about the barrel bushing procedure as done by WAL, he/KKM seemed very dubious about the wisdom of that procedure. What do you think ?

Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You'll probably have to talk to Novak directly, I don't see the Beretta Package on their page

EGW used to do Beretta work, but they no longer take gunsmithing work, but you can probably call them and get the name of a good guy to go to. One of their smiths went out on his own and takes work. EGW reworked a bunch of M9s/92Fs for a local (in PA) Nuke plant security team. Geo at EGW should be more than willing to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

wpshooter said:


> Can you point me in the direction to finding some info the Novak package ?
> 
> P.S. - Also, I forgot to mention that when I asked the owner of KKM barrels about the barrel bushing procedure as done by WAL, he/KKM seemed very dubious about the wisdom of that procedure. What do you think ?
> 
> Thanks.


I'll see if I can find that package deal. I THINK it was Novak that did it.

As for WAL - I am tempted to have it done to one of my Berettas - but only 1 is a carry gun, and I'd rather not mess with it in that respect. My other 2 Berettas are safe queens. I am debating whether or not to try it with one of those.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would call Novak - Here is a link to a pic of a Beretta they did (it is sold now). They used to have an option to get a customization package for a Beretta 92 on their website. It is not there now. But maybe you could call and talk to them.

Here is the link to the pic:

Novak Custom Guns for Sale


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> I would call Novak - Here is a link to a pic of a Beretta they did (it is sold now). They used to have an option to get a customization package for a Beretta 92 on their website. It is not there now. But maybe you could call and talk to them.
> 
> Here is the link to the pic:
> 
> Novak Custom Guns for Sale


We were talking about doing a package for the Beretta but have not decided at this time. You could call the shop and talk to a smith to see if they are going to in the future.304-485-9295
Novak Designs, Inc. / Novak's Inc.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

You should call the shop


----------



## Robert1234 (Mar 16, 2021)

No upgrades will make much of a difference without practicing. The DA trigger takes practice. The SA is a no brainer, but few practice the DA pull.

Get the Langdon Tactical trigger job in a bag, and make sure you get the improved optimized trigger bar. Then a 12 or 13 lb hammer spring from Langdon or Wilson Combat. I have a 12lb in both of my guns, with no issues igniting any primers. 

Trigger job does nothing for the mechanical accuracy of the gun, but it makes it easier to shoot more accurately. And most Beretta 92 pistols are pretty accurate as is. More accurate than most plastic guns in my experience.

The LTT TJIAB and 12 lb hammer spring should get you in the neighborhood of 7-8 lbs DA and 3-4 lbs SA. If your gun is anything like mine, the SA probably isn't too bad. 

If your barrel has movement at the muzzle (unlikely), a new locking block can tighten the lockup up.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I find that the beretta 92 in single action mode takes some getting used to.
In any handgun , how far out is accuracy needed, plus , in the event of a situation your accuracy might improve or diminish during the STRESS.
I've known of both conditions happening. 
You get super accurate or super inaccurate.
People handle the pressure or stress differently,
Good luck , safe shooting


----------

